# Our South African friends...



## v2 (Mar 13, 2006)

August and September 1944 have poignant memories for Poles and South African airmen. By August 1, 1944, the Russians had advanced to within a few miles east of Warsaw. General "Bor" Komorowski and other leaders of the Polish underground resistance (the "Home Army") judged the time right for rebellion against Nazi occupying forces. Stalin thought otherwise, as he had his own plans for post-war Poland. He halted his troops 15 miles east of the Vistula River within 48 hours when the Home Army decided to go into action, encouraged by previous promises of Soviet's support.
In desperation, the Home Army appealed to Britain and America for much needed arms, amunition, and medical supplies. These could only be delivered by air-drops. Again Stalin said "Nyet". This time to the reasonable suggestion that aircraft might land in Russian-held territory to re-fuel. The Liberators of SAAF 2 Wing - 31 and 34 Squadrons - based at Foggia in Southern Italy, and Halifaxes, flown by the RAF, whose 148 and 178 Squadrons, as well as Polish Flight No. 1586, also took part. The proposed supply*drops meant a journey of 1600 km out over heavily defended occupied territory; roof-top height approach to the dropping zones in flames of the burning city; and another 1600 km back to base - if they were lucky.
Out of 186 sorties, 92 were considered successful. That is, the Home Army were able to retrieve some of the material dropped. Thirty-one aircraft were lost - 17 on the four terrible nights of August 13-16. 69 lives of South African pilots were lost during this operation.
The Poles have long memories for their friends. To this day, flowers are laid on the graves of the airmen who did not make it; a special memorial has been placed in St Anne's Church, Warsaw; and another built by the late Bronek Kowalski (former officer of the Polish Home Army) at Michalin where a Liberator piloted by Jack van Eyssen crashed after the supply drop, with the loss of three crew members. Those were Bob Hamilton, Leslie Mayes and Herbert Hudson.
Every year, without exemption, since 1947 a commemoration service and function is held by Polish Community in Johannesburg to honour those who fell. Initially the venue was a Cenotaph Memorial in the centre of the city. Since 1981, service is being held at the Katyn Memorial erected in memory of Polish prisoners of war who were murdered by the Soviet security forces. In 1989, monument was extended to honour South African Airmen who tookpart in the Relief Flights.
"Poland will never forget her faithful friends who went to her help in her hour of isolation and despair" - these were significant words of H.E. Stanislaw Cieniuch - first Ambassador of the truly independent Poland during the Warsaw Flights commemoration of the year 1991.
Relief Flights did not achieve its military objectives, mostly due to the political scene of post-war Europe. However, commemorations held through the years have cemented bonds of friendship between the Poles and their South African friends. SASF effort have become one of the important links in Polish struggle for independence, although it came 45 years later.
In Michalin near Warsaw there is an annual event taking place to commemorate Flights and Airmen who died there. After untimely death of Bronek Kowalski monument marking the place where they fell requires renovation. Polish artists who did visit South Africa are organising fund raising concert in the Ateneum theatre in Warsaw on the 1st of June 2001. It is entitled "Polish Artists for South African Airmen". List of the performers is compiled of the best in Poland. Polish Minister of Foreign Affairs is most likely to take patronage of this event. Support is also given by the diplomatic corps with South African Ambassador Sikose Mji heading the list. Chief of SAAF will sent his representative. Polish businessmen are also helping to collect funds. The monument will receive maintenance free finishes throughout.

( by Andrzej Romanowicz )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

Interesting v2. Stalin's decision cost Poland dearly.


----------



## v2 (Mar 14, 2006)

Complete Roll of Honour 31 and 34 Squadrons of SAAF

Name (Age) Rank Died on Buried at 
L.C. Allen (27) Cpt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
P.H. Andrews (20) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
A.M. Bonney (22) F/O RAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
E. Bradsaw W/O RAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
J.C. Branch-Clarke (19) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
I. Brandsma (21) W/O SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
H.J. Brown (19) W/O SAAF 31 17/08/44 Malta 
O. Coleman (20) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
C.A. Cooke (30) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
R.G. Devine F/O RAF 34 11/09/44 Belgrade 
E.A. Endler Cpt SAAF 34 11/09/44 Belgrade 
J.B. Erasmus (29) W/O SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
R.G. Hamilton 2/Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
A.J. Hastings (23) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
G.C. Hooey (25) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
H. Hudson (20) Sgt RAF(VR) 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
E.B.H. Impey (25) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
W. Klokow (27) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
R.A. Lavery (25) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
G. Lawrie (27) Cpt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
P.H.G. Lees (20) Sgt RAF(VR) 31 18/08/44 Krakow 
H.H. Lewis (24) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
B.T. Loxton Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
H.A.R. Male (26) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
C. Manley Sgt RAF(VR) 34 11/09/44 Belgrade 
L. Mayes (24) Sgt RAF(VR) 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
A.G. McCabe Lt SAAF 34 11/09/44 Belgrade 
A.J. McInnes (22) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
J.A. Meyer (21) W/O SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
A.J. Munro (20) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
J.R.W. Nickerson (22) Sgt RAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
I.J.M. Odendaal (MID) Mjr SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
T.D. O’Keefe (20) W/O SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
D.J. Palmer (23) W/O SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
G.B. Pitt (20) Lt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
G.T. Robinson Sgt RAF(VR) 34 17/08/44 Krakow 
R.W. Stafford (26) W/O SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
J.A.C. Steel (19) W/O SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
T.A. Stewart Lt SAAF 34 11/09/44 Belgrade 
G. Swift (20) Sgt RAF(VR) 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
E.H. Turner Sgt RAF(VR) 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
N. van Rensburg Cpt SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
T.T. Watson (21) Lt SAAF 31 17/08/44 Krakow 
B.N. Woods (36) W/O SAAF 31 15/08/44 Krakow 
R. Zambra (22) F/Sgt RAF(VR) 31 17/08/44 Krakow


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2006)

Dobra robota V2


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wsparcie mile widziane Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2006)

Pracuję nad tym.


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2006)

since we are talking of Polish pilots, a strange request of sorts. Wasn't there some Polish crews assigned to late war 2nd TAF Mosquito XXX night fighter units ??

curious to know if you guys can help ID

many thanks

E ~


----------



## v2 (Mar 17, 2006)

When in second half of the year 1940 German bombers intensified their night offensive against England, the need arise for more trained night fighters. Drawing form - at that time still vast - reserves of Polish airmen at the Polish Depot in Blackpool, the No. *307 (Polish) Night Fighter **Squadron* was formed. The code letters EW where assign to the new unit. Its first base was RAF Station Kirton-in- Lindsay, where the personnel began to arrive on 10 September 1940. 

In October 1944 the 307 was reequipped for a newer version of Mosquito, Mk XXX. The “wooden wonder” received yet still more powerful engines and aircraft became even more popular among Poles. The flying activity, as usually, slowed down toward the end of the year, and last of its weeks were uneventful. Worth mentioning however, is the case of the crew Wieczorek/Ostrowski (MV542/ EW-Y), which on 12 December took off for “Intruder”, only to collide in mid-air with a V-2 rocket few minutes after. The crew force landed and was safe; Mosquito was written off.
The 1945 begun with adverse weather conditions, and for a good part of January, the squadron was idle. Only few “Intruders” were flown.

On 27th, the unit was detailed off to Castle Camp near Cambridge, but continued to fly the same type of operations as before: night patrols, intruder, ranger and bomber support misions. The Luftwaffe was still undefeated by its days were counted. It is enough to say that for the rest of the war, the 307 crews encountered German aircraft only on few occasions. The last squadron’s victory happened on March 7th, when F/Lt Tarkowski with F/O Taylor (British) (MV544/ EW-B) shot down a Ju188 during ‘intruder’ near Bonn. On 25 April, the CO of the unit, W/Cdr Andrzejewski destroyed one FW190 and damaged another, both on the ground. The same night, Sgt Leszkiewicz and Sgt Lewandowski (MV544/EW-B) damaged parked Ju88 in Flensburg, but were forced to ditch their aircraft after being hit by flak. They spent three days in dinghy and were taken prisoners by the Germans.
On 9 May 1945, led by W/Cdr Andrzejewski, six aircraft of the 307 took part in the operation “Nestegg”. Mosquitoes were to force the surrender of German garrisons at Guernsey and Jersey. On both, the Poles made low passes at German positions without firing and saw white flags soon after.
The war came to an end - somewhat bitter for the Poles - and the squadron was disbanded on 2 January 1947.


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Major J.L. van Eyssen, DFC: 

At 17:00 on 1 August 1944, General Bor-Komorosky ordered the AK to rise against the oppressors and the die was cast. Fierce fighting erupted in most parts of Warsaw. The element of surprise aided the AK which, after five days had seventy percent of the city under its control. There was, however, no sign of the promised Russian intervention. The well-armed Germans received reinforcements and gradually stemmed, then turned, the tide, but not without heavy losses. The Poles were running low on food and ammunition, but still no assistance from the Soviets was forthcoming. The Russians, indeed, did not so much as reply to the Poles' call for help. The Polish government in London appealed to the Russians for help or simply co-operation, but Stalin flatly refused even to grant permission for aircraft based in Britain to land behind Russian lines.
Warsaw is about 910 miles (1,464 km) from Britain on the 'Great Circle Course', but in order to avoid German air defences in the Reich, a detour had to be taken which made the journey closer to 1,100 miles (1,770 km). The return journey of 2,200 miles (3,540 km) was, of course, out of the question. Churchill then ordered that relief be flown to Warsaw from Italy which is a little closer, some 815 miles (1,311 km) on the Great Circle. This route also involved flying over heavily defended points. The task was allocated to 205 Group of which I was a member. 
General Durrant went to see Air Marshal Slessor and was surprised to be admitted to the presence of Winston Churchill himself who was in an adjoining office. General Durrant pointed out to Churchill that an airlift of 1,000 miles (1,609 km), most of it over enemy occupied territory, could hold no hope of military success and that the loss of airmen and aircraft would be tremendous. Although Churchill agreed with him, he nevertheless insisted that the operation be proceeded with, if only for reasons of propaganda and morale.
It is perhaps appropriate at this point to provide a brief technical description of the Consolidated B24 Liberator in which the Group's crews were to undertake the Warsaw Airlift. For the job on hand it was the best of the big allied bombers. (The enormous Boeing B29 Superfortress had not yet made its appearance.) The Avro Lancaster was fast and had a large payload but its range was shorter than that of the Liberator and, furthermore, there were none of them in Italy. The Handley Page Halifax had a smaller payload and shorter range than the Liberator although they were used in the Warsaw Airlift by the R.A.F. and the Poles. The legendary but overrated Boeing B17 Flying Fortress had neither the speed nor the payload capacity of the Liberator. In addition to ammunition, oil and crew, the Liberator could carry a further disposable load of 2,600 pounds (1,180 kg) which was made up of petrol and payload. Her maximum permitted take-off weight was 33 tons (33,530 kg). She was powered by four Pratt and Whitney double bank radial engines of the same design as those fitted to the Douglas DC3 Dakota. However, while the latter aircraft has only the engine-driven supercharger and develops 1,100 horse power (820 KW), the Liberator had an additional turbo super- charger which raised the horse-power to 1,400 (1,044 KW). Shortened engine life was, of course, of little consequence in wartime and engine performance enjoyed priority. The indicated airspeed of the Liberator was 180 m.p.h. (290 k.p.h.) which increased to 190 m.p.h. (306 k.p.h.) when the aircraft was adjusted for altitude and temperature. On return from a target, the bombs having been dropped and much of the fuel having been used up, cruising speed rose to about 210 m.p.h. (338 k.p.h.). In emergencies, on full power, the Liberator was capable of a lot more. Her defensive armament against fighter and ground attack consisted of six 0,50 inch calibre heavy machine guns. Because our aircraft operated mainly at night, the two forward firing guns and the ball turret underneath were removed. 
The Liberators were fitted with, what was for those times, the most modern electronic equipment, including the GEE box and the radio altimeter. They were equipped with the Air Ministry bombsight which was, with respect to our Allies from across the Atlantic, superior to their Norden bombsight. 
When it was known that we had to fly 2,000 miles (3,218 km) non stop, we had to take a new look at the question of payload versus fuel load. On conventional bombing raids we loaded sufficient fuel for the distance to be covered plus an additional twenty five percent in case of emergency. The balance was bomb load. For this operation the maximum fuel load of 2,300 gallons (13,639 t) would have to see us to the target and back with barely ten percent excess. As we had to carry the maximum payload, we exceeded the permitted take-off weight by one ton (1,016 kg).
Each aircraft carried twelve canisters in its bomb racks. The canisters were crammed with light machine guns, ammunition, hand-grenades, radio equipment, food and medical supplies and had parachutes attached to them to slow their rate of fall.
When planning commenced, two chilling prospects arose. The first was that, due to the long days in the northern hemisphere at the time, we would have to cross the enemy coast in sunlight, both going and returning. The second was that we did not have sufficient aircraft to 'saturate' enemy defences in the form of searchlights, ground-to-air fire and fighters. We had to take a 'zig-zag' course in order to miss G.C.I. (ground controlled interception) areas.
Our Liberators had to take a long run to take-off and all rose sturdily into the air without any having to resort to the emergency boost override. As the aircraft climbed, course was set across the Adriatic. The enemy coast was soon reached in summer sunshine and, although we felt too exposed for comfort, we drew consolation from the fact that fighters could not surprise us as easily as they could in the darkness. The pilot and his gunners formed a very closely knit team, particularly when the aircraft was attacked by fighters. The pilots seldom accorded the fighters the courtesy of flying straight and level and turned violently up or down at the last second to spoil their aim and at the same time to give their gunners the advantage with their heavy machine guns.
Darkness had set in and soon the Danube came into view as a thin blue ribbon. To the north lay the Carpathian mountains – and bad weather. We were tossed about in the clouds and frequently 'lit up' by lightning. At times our propeller discs created blue circles and blue flames trailed from wing tips and other projections. This frightening although harmless phenomenon is also seen on the masts of ships at night. Sailors call it St Elmo's fires.
North of the Carpathians the weather cleared and we altered course away from Cracow which we knew to be a night fighter training centre for the Luftwaffe. A further course alteration led towards Warsaw. Before long we picked up jazz music from Radio Warsaw which was just what we wanted as it meant that we were out of the range of GEE. Our radio compass needle led us directly to the city which first showed as a glow on the horison. We started to lose height and, as we drew closer to the city, were shocked by what we saw, in spite of having been told what to expect at the briefing. Rows upon rows of buildings were on fire sending clouds of smoke thousands of feet into the air. The smoke was, in turn, illuminated from below by the fires. It was obvious that a life or death struggle was taking place before us.
According to our briefing we were to fly north along the Vistula dropping to 200 feet (61 m) and then to turn left about a cathedral in the north of the city. We were then to turn south keeping the river on our left, to open bomb doors and to drop lower still to about 150 feet (45 m). By using optimum flap we could keep our large aircraft under control at only 130 m.p.h. (209 k.p.h.). A greater speed could have snapped the shroud lines on the canister parachutes. We had to continue until we saw the letter of the night flashed in morse from the ground. When we saw it we had to drop all of our canisters together and get away as fast as possible.
An aircraft is most vulnerable to anti-aircraft fire at a height of 3,000 feet (914 m) to 5,000 feet (1,524 m). Over Warsaw, our aircraft attracted fire from hand-held machine guns, rifles and even pistols! Poor visibility due to smoke was also a serious hazard.

(part 1)


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2006)

From 4 August until early September 1944, 196 sorties took off for Warsaw of which eighty-five reached the target area and thirty-nine aircraft were lost.
The Airlift could not save the gallant Polish Army. While the Polish army was being destroyed, the Russians sat idly by a bare 20 miles (32 km) away. Stalin realized that his western allies strongly disapproved of his handling of the Warsaw Rising and for the sake of 'window dressing', he was seen to relent, but only when he knew that it was too late. He granted permission for American aircraft based in Britain which were flying supplies to Warsaw to refuel behind Russian lines. On 18 September 1944, 107 U.S.A.A.F. planes dropped supplies from so great a height that less than twenty percent of the supplies reached Polish hands.
The Russians later, for 'window dressing' purposes. did drop supplies to the AK but made sure that these would be of little use. The Russian canisters were dropped without parachutes so that much of the contents was damaged. The firearms which the Russians supplied were so inferior as to have seemed to have been factory rejects while the cartridges which they provided were of a calibre which would not fit any of the Polish arms.
The Warsaw Rising failed and General Bor-Komorosky surrendered on 2 October 1944. The spirit of the Poles that died then seems to have been inherited by the following generation which has only recently clearly demonstrated that it does not intend to accept communist domination. Some day the Poles must again be free.
The Warsaw Airlift occasioned acts of individual heroism which should not be forgotten. Second Lieutenant 'Bob' Burgess became the youngest recipient of the DSO (Distinguished Service Order) after he, as second pilot, took command of a crippled Liberator and flew it eastwards to safety. The pilot had, without a word to his crew, stepped out into the night, as it were, by parachute. Burgess, who had never before landed a Liberator did so skilfully at first light.
Major 'Bill' Senn was awarded the DFC (Distinguished Flying Cross) for bringing back a badly damaged Liberator all the way from Warsaw to Foggia in spite of the fact that he had been wounded.
The Late Nick Groenewald found himself falling through the night sky, after his Liberator had blown up over Warsaw, with his parachute pack in his hand like a briefcase. He clipped it on to his harness and opened it, fortunately, in time. He did however suffer facial burns. Polish doctors performed skin grafts on his burns after which he volunteered to fight with the AK to the end.
My aircraft was also shot down. The survivors of my crew and I eventually arrived in Moscow where an amusing incident occurred. A Royal Navy admiral attached to the British Military Mission in Moscow sent a car to take me to the Kremlin. I was given to understand that I was to attend a conference and that the agenda touched upon our mining of the Danube. The admiral led me into a room where about twenty senior naval officers were already seated, all of whom were Russians. The Royal Navy admiral took the only remaining seat and I had to stand. I soon realised that this was not to be a conference at all but, rather, an interrogation. The senior Russian officer, who appeared to be an admiral of extremely high rank, sat at the head of the table and put questions to me through an interpreter. At first the atmosphere was not unfriendly, and I answered all his 'bread and butter' questions such as where had I come from, what was I doing, what was the general performance of the Liberator or like. He then warmed to his point and asked me where, when, from what height and at what speed I had dropped the mines and how many I had dropped. I answered all of these questions. Then came the question to which he had been building up and that was how the mines worked. My answer was simple. I did not know. When this answer was translated for my interrogator he flew into a frenzy while all the others glared at me as if I were the devil himself.
The interpreter's task was a difficult one indeed. Before he had translated the first of the ravings, more were added at a higher pitch and volume. The message that came through to me was that we were Allies and the Russians had borne the brunt of the war against the worst tyrant in history and there was I purposely denying them vital information. When eventually I had the opportunity to speak, I explained that the mines were top secret, even in the Royal Navy, that our squadron armourers were not allowed to see them and that they were loaded into our bomb-bays by Royal Navy armourers and the bomb-doors shut. I ended by telling them that my orders were to carry the mines and drop them, not to design, build or maintain them. At that juncture the Royal Navy admiral and I were dismissed. Once we had arrived back at the admiral's office I asked him what the interrogation had been all about. He told me that the Russians had overrun quite a stretch of the Danube and that our mines, still being active, were blowing up Russian shipping. When I exclaimed that that news was the best that I had heard in months, the admiral agreed with me but added that I should not quote him.
The Airlift failed in its purpose but it served to cement a bond between Poles and South Africans based on mutual respect and sincere friendship. Evidence of this are the annual commemoration services arranged by our local Polish community. But there is further evidence, and in this lies a wonderful story. A letter from the Director of Information Services of the Commonwealth War Graves Commission, tells of a selfless and public-spirited Pole, one Bronislaw Kowalski, who has, on his own initiative, and over a period of years, erected a shrine in the woods near the village of Michalin, some thirty kilometres south-east of Warsaw. The shrine marks the exact spot where a S.A.A.F. Liberator crashed in flames at midnight on 14/15 August 1944. It was erected to the memory of three airmen who died there that night, namely, Second Lieutenant R.G. 'Bob' Hamilton and Sergeants Leslie Mayes and Herbert Hudson. In his garden Kowalski built another shrine in which a light burns day and night and has done so over a number of years.
The remains of the three airmen had long before been moved to the military cemetery near Cracow where they are buried together with the other S.A.A.F., R.A.F. and Polish Air Force casualties in perfectly tended graves.

(part 2 )


----------



## Henk (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow great info V2.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2006)

_"since we are talking of Polish pilots, a strange request of sorts. Wasn't there some Polish crews assigned to late war 2nd TAF Mosquito XXX night fighter units ??"_

The only 2nd TAF squadrons to operate the Mosquito NF.XXX were 410 (RCAF), 488 (RNZAF) and 219 squadrons. I could find out more on those squadrons if you wish, Erich. Even some missions by them? Any other operators of the NF.XXX weren't under the 2nd TAF. Maybe under ADGB control.

Just for a tease, while not a Polish crew, a claim from F/L F.T Reynolds for a Bf-110 on the night of 1 January. Mosquito NF.XXX (MM790) with navigator F/O F.A van den Heuvel.


----------



## soalebm (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been working on a project with some WWII USAAF veterans that flew from Celone airbase Foggia, Italy from August-October 1944. I just finished reading about your experiences flying supply missions to Warsaw. I was wondering if I could use your story in my research project. Have decided to include information about the SAAF and other foreign units flying from Italy. I also wanted to get a few things answered. What was your position on the aircraft? (radio operator, navigator, bombardier, etc.) can you explain more about the GCI and GEE interception you spoke of? What unit were you in? when were you shot down? and Where did you bail out that you were able to be picked up before the Russian interrigation? Also what was it like bailing out of the plane? You can email me or post it on the forum I'm sure everyone will enjoy reading it.

any info would be great. I really loved your story and thank you for your service,
Brandon


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2008)

A few months ago I found a crash site of SAAF's Liberator ( 34 Squadron ) KH-152 "F" near Dabrawa Tarnowska ( south of Poland )... I found a part of oxygen tank too....


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, at least the SAAF get some recognition here. 

I think most of these guys will turn in their graves if they see what the SAAF is today 

Its fantastic read, thanks very much


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Crew's (Liberator KH-152 "F" ) graves in Cracow....


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

Really interesting topic. In many ways, I tihnk the Warsaw Uprising was the most tragic episode of the entire war. Have the Poles as a nation every forgiven the Russians for what happened?


----------



## merlin (Apr 7, 2008)

Recommended reading for one and all is:
'THE FORGOTTEN FEW The polish Air Force In World War 2'
By Adam Zamoyski.

In tells the story of the Polish Air Force, its development (and lack of), the German Invasion - with some successes. Followed by the stab in the back by the Russians - many were sent to the Gulags! The courage and resourcefullness of those who crossed into Rumania and then treked to France and/or Britain.
The euphoria of at last having decent aircraft while in the RAF - made them legendary - 303 Squadron was probably the most successfull fighter Squadron in the BoB!
Finally though 'victory' was bitter/sweet the Yalta Agreement meant a communist puppet government was installed - the London Polish Governement in excile was 'unrecognised' by Britain and the US. And public opinion in Britain turned against them - led by those with a Soviet sympathy! Some Polish airman went back - and got shot! Others stayed, and were re-united with family when Poland became 'free'.
If you can - read it.


----------



## v2 (Sep 30, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knu6-0BnqDk_


----------

